# Finding somewhere to charge my phone



## Calico (29 May 2008)

Hi All, 

I remember seeing some time ago in a pub that there was a stand which allowed you to plug in your phone for charging. I seem to remember it had adapters  for siemens, motorola, nokia, etc. phones.

I was just wondering if anyone knew of anywhere in south dublin city centre that does this? My mortorala is after dying on me and I have left my charger at home which is 100 miles away!


----------



## ClubMan (29 May 2008)

Ask in any phone shop and they might do it for you?


----------



## truthseeker (29 May 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Ask in any phone shop and they might do it for you?


 
They tend not to be too generous about this in phone shops anymore, apparently there were some security issues (staffs attention being distracted for a minute plugging in phone), and then of course you'd get the people who'd be in everyday asking for it to be done.

Can you not ask around in work if anyone has a charger?


----------



## gar123 (29 May 2008)

longer term an idea is to check ebay i got a car charger for 4€ delivered for my nokia, handy to have in the car


----------



## square1 (29 May 2008)

Your not meant to be in there if your not a student but I know there is one on the first floor of DBS on Aungier Street.


----------



## msmyth (30 May 2008)

If you're near to TCD there's a machine in the students union shop that you can use to re- charge your phone, don't need college ID to get in there either.


----------



## John Rambo (30 May 2008)

Cafe en Seine on the way out to the toilets.


----------



## Upstihaggity (30 May 2008)

I also think they have one in Solas


----------



## mik_da_man (30 May 2008)

Or get a USB charger for your phone - Very Handy and cheap


----------



## Calico (30 May 2008)

Grrrrr, well I bought a new charger which didn't work so I dropped the phone into 3 store today who won't get it back till the week after next and have no replacement phones in the meantime!!

All very annoying when I have about 5 old phones but they don't work with a 'three' simcard!


----------



## ClubMan (30 May 2008)

Calico said:


> All very annoying when I have about 5 old phones but they don't work with a 'three' simcard!


Presumably because they are still locked to another network? If so they you may be able to get them unlocked by that network operator or else independently (subject to the terms & conditions of your contract blah blah blah). Or is it that _3 _block phones other than their own?


----------



## ClubMan (30 May 2008)

uiop said:


> Also while abroad (but probably no use to a native here) I have walked into 02 shops , explaining that I needed to buy a charger as mine had been forgotten and they have refused to sell me one, instead offering to take my phone and charge it for me, asking that I call back in an hour. Which was very nice of them


Did you check your credit/bill afterwards?


----------



## Sue Ellen (31 May 2008)

Calico said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I remember seeing some time ago in a pub that there was a stand which allowed you to plug in your phone for charging. I seem to remember it had adapters  for siemens, motorola, nokia, etc. phones.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone knew of anywhere in south dublin city centre that does this? My mortorala is after dying on me and I have left my charger at home which is 100 miles away!



Try buying one of  emergency chargers (battery operated) from Argos.


----------



## ClubMan (31 May 2008)

uiop said:


> ClubMan, are you implying that you wouldnt trust the manager of an O2 shop ?


Did you always deal with the manager?


----------



## ClubMan (1 Jun 2008)

So everybody had access to your phone? And you are happy? Fair enough.


----------



## eileen alana (11 Jun 2008)

Does anybody know of a place in Galway city centre to charge a phone?? it's urgent.


----------



## eileen alana (11 Jun 2008)

No, it's for a young person who left home today without the charger.


----------



## evi3 (11 Jun 2008)

Hi Solas on wexford st have one but do not do Sharp phones. I had this problem and just sent an email around work and got 3 replies and one person gave me their charger as they had just bought a new phone !


----------



## eileen alana (11 Jun 2008)

Thanks for that, young person in question purchased another charger.


----------



## extopia (11 Jun 2008)

See above.


----------



## alexthegreat (1 Jul 2008)

They should have gone to specsavers, sorry, i meant recharge.ie


----------

